
Summarizing my PhD Research on Uncertain Data - p4bl0
http://a3nm.net/blog/phd_summary.html
======
p4bl0
I thought of linking this on HN during the discussion about Guesstimate [1] a
few days ago. It seems the HN community has an interest in uncertain data,
which happens to be the PhD topic of one of my friend, a3nm. He wrote a
summary of his (impressive IMO) work for his blog, and I think it is
accessible and interesting.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10816563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10816563)

------
a3_nm
Author here, thanks p4bl0 for posting this! :) I'm around to answer comments
or questions.

